# Legth of Tourist Visa



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi All

I am applying for a Business Visa in SA, however my partner and child want to join me there. I have investigated the Spouse Visa and this seems the logical route, however if we didnt want to follow that and just keep her on a tourist visa until I get residency would that work.

3 months on arrival
3 Month extention
Up to Namibian border for another 3 months
3 month extention

I met a lady a few weeks ago who seems to get away with this by going up to Namibia or flying home to Europe and she has been there for 2 years

Please tell me if I am living in cloud cuckoo land

Thanks for help


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

hi

Yes it works i also know people that do it this way. The reason they do it is they do not qualify for a visa in any catagory. How are you going to feel if one day on her way back she gets an over zealous imigration official that notices multiple extensions and entrys with very short periods out of the country and they refuse entry. second problem is that imigration regulations change often and rapidly here. if she qualifies now she may not in 6 months or a year if they change rules. my advice to you would be bite the bullet pay the money and get her a visa. she is legal then and you have no worries.


----------



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Stevan said:


> hi
> 
> Yes it works i also know people that do it this way. The reason they do it is they do not qualify for a visa in any catagory. How are you going to feel if one day on her way back she gets an over zealous imigration official that notices multiple extensions and entrys with very short periods out of the country and they refuse entry. second problem is that imigration regulations change often and rapidly here. if she qualifies now she may not in 6 months or a year if they change rules. my advice to you would be bite the bullet pay the money and get her a visa. she is legal then and you have no worries.


Thank you again Steven, good advice, point taken


----------

